# Shell Vacation Club Resort Point values???



## team2win (May 12, 2012)

Does anybody have a Shell Vacations Club 2012 Points Calendar?

Crazy you must be a member to see what the point values are for each resort.. 

Thanks in advance for any info...


----------



## chellej (May 13, 2012)

They are listed by resort.  Is there a particular resort you are interested in?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 29, 2012)

chellej said:


> They are listed by resort.  Is there a particular resort you are interested in?



How about Foxhunt in North Carolina?


----------



## team2win (May 29, 2012)

California, Arizona, Nevada, Canada and Oregon properties??

Thanks


----------



## alexadeparis (May 29, 2012)

http://tug2.net/advice/Shell_Vacation_Club_2009_Points_Chart.pdf

Here is a link to an older chart - I don't believe any points have changed. On the Shell website, you have to look up each resort separately, and I don't have time to do each one to be sure all is the same.


----------



## chellej (May 29, 2012)

I know beachboy is correct and I attended an owners meeting this week and they said (of course they are timeshare salesmen) that the points required are the same today as when the program was started and will never change.  They are set when the resort is put into the program.  So the referenced chart should be correct.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 29, 2012)

> I attended an owners meeting this week and ....



How many points did you buy?  :rofl: 

I wonder how the sales department is dealing with free on eBay with free 2012 usage?  Please enlighten me, because I need a good chuckle today.


----------

